# Looking for parts for 2003 Nissan 350Z



## harilan (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi All, 
I am looking for parts for 2003 Nissan 350Z.

Body parts 

1)	Hood with assist bar.
2)	Radiator upper bracket
3)	Radiator core support bar
4)	Radiator core support side. (front and driver side) and stay
5)	Radiator core support center
6)	Fender (driver side front).
7)	Sideskirt (driver side)
8)	Bumper cover and energy absorber (front) and crash zone sensor and emblem and Front bumper center
9)	Headlight lens and housing (driver side)
10)	Fender skirt (driver side)
11)	Bumper liner
12)	Air spoiler (under bumper)
13)	Engine plastic cover.
14)	Plastic cover over brake fluid container.
15)	Front strut brace.
16)	Driver and passenger Air bags

Mechanical

1)	Shock absorber (front driver side)
2)	Low Control Arm (front driver side)
3)	Brake house (front driver side)
4)	Antilock brake line (front driver side)
5)	MAF Sensor and Air filter/Air filter box
6)	Radiator and fans

You can see damage here: HARILAN TRANSPORT

Thank you.


----------



## harilan (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you
Subscribed


----------

